# Best PC games?



## Stoner Saiyan (Jun 30, 2013)

So I've always been an xbox fan up until this xbox one failure, and I'm going with the PS4. But I'm really getting back into PC gaming, I've been enjoying the assassin's creed games, and the new tomb raider is pretty fun but far too short. My favorite at the moment is deus ex human revolution. But anyways I'm looking to find more fun shooters, rts, stealth, rpgs, and whatever other single players there are around. Please no call of duty.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jun 30, 2013)

guild wars 2 is one of my fav's. it is packed with hundreds of hours of game play and a ever changing living story in it...... did i mention it is not a subscription based game, buy the box and play.  MMORPG...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 30, 2013)

FTL. It's very worth the $10, very addictive. It might not be your cup of tea though.

[video=youtube;P-SnIhpCm5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-SnIhpCm5w[/video]


----------



## Constiello (Jun 30, 2013)

I vouch for Faster Than Light. Lots of Replay value

Minecraft

Roller Coaster Tycoon: Manage your own theme park from landscape, ride costs and maintenance, objectives and real world simulations

Guild Wars was alright, I'm sure the 2nd would be cool too


----------



## BigNBushy (Jun 30, 2013)

Always been a big fan of the Total War series. Empire is pretty good, and Rome II should be coming out soon.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2013)

uhm World of Warcraft Obviously LOL NO CONTEST! NEIN!


----------



## Reklaw (Jul 1, 2013)

star craft 2 is good


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 2, 2013)

_P.C.:_* League of Legends*, Chivalry: Medieval Warfare, FarCry 3...


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 5, 2013)

Im looking forward to Rome 2...

I just started playing DayZ again after about a 3 month break...Also been playing ALOT of Counter Strike: Global Offensive. That shooter is sooo good...A really big learning curve as their are many vets out there that have playing the series for a decade or so..


----------



## Stoner Saiyan (Jul 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> uhm World of Warcraft Obviously LOL NO CONTEST! NEIN!


No offense but WoW is pure shit nowadays. They're losing lots of memberships, it'll be over with soon enough.


----------



## Stoner Saiyan (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm definitely going to have to get all the bioshock games though, those really caught my interest


----------



## Constiello (Jul 6, 2013)

I think World of Warcraft lost it's appeal. They did indeed introduce in mid 2000's a new aspect on RPG/MMO gaming..

..but shits so old and repetitive. I couldn't imagine myself playing WoW

Besides. You'd be better off getting Skyrim or Fable


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2013)

Constiello said:


> I think World of Warcraft lost it's appeal. They did indeed introduce in mid 2000's a new aspect on RPG/MMO gaming..
> 
> *..but shits so old and repetitive. I couldn't imagine myself playing WoW*
> 
> Besides. You'd be better off getting Skyrim or Fable


15 million people would disagree but no I get your point, but it has no lost its appeal to most, and as long as they continue to put out new content is always going to be fun, and enjoyable ANY game is repetitive that's how games are. doesn't matter what you play its the same shit over and over again because that's what the company does best, its what made you enjoy the game in the first place ,same could be said for LoL.or HON or any DOTA same shit its all repetitive lol


----------



## xGrimace (Jul 6, 2013)

Stoner Saiyan said:


> So I've always been an xbox fan up until this xbox one failure, and I'm going with the PS4. But I'm really getting back into PC gaming, I've been enjoying the assassin's creed games, and the new tomb raider is pretty fun but far too short. My favorite at the moment is deus ex human revolution. But anyways I'm looking to find more fun shooters, rts, stealth, rpgs, and whatever other single players there are around. Please no call of duty.


If you happen to have a beefy system like one of them i7 machines you know there is Battlefield.. I havnt read the other comments but Im sure someone said Battlefield already.. also Battlefield 4 is coming out like in October! B THERE.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm just gonna wait to see what new MMO blizz is gonna put out before jumping back into another "wow" type game.. Fable series is good, part 2 sucked donkey balls tho~


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> *same could be said for LoL.*or HON or any DOTA same shit its all repetitive lol


That is debabable. I think Riot keeps it pretty fresh.

They just released an ARAM map, they release new champs every few weeks, and it is competitive, so it never feels repetitive. IMO
Shit, I am in over 10,000 hrs. I mean with 112 champs, and LARGE player base (different team dynamics), and consistently changing maps, characters, and graphics...I don't get bored too often.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 6, 2013)

Quakelive is incredibly good (the meta game depth is pretty insane) and also free. It also has a really steep learning curve (beware).


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> 15 million people would disagree but no I get your point, but it has no lost its appeal to most, and as long as they continue to put out new content is always going to be fun, and enjoyable ANY game is repetitive that's how games are. doesn't matter what you play its the same shit over and over again because that's what the company does best, its what made you enjoy the game in the first place ,same could be said for LoL.or HON or any DOTA same shit its all repetitive lol


I played for quite a while. It's lost it's appeal. The last expansion was horrible. I know many people who no longer play. Basically my entire old guild, because it's just a stupid grind.

You can't even do encounters (with most groups anyway) without looking at strategies first either, and I'm not sure that's particularly good game design.


----------



## Ilovebush (Jul 6, 2013)

testdrive .... 1990


----------



## Stoner Saiyan (Jul 6, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> If you happen to have a beefy system like one of them i7 machines you know there is Battlefield.. I havnt read the other comments but Im sure someone said Battlefield already.. also Battlefield 4 is coming out like in October! B THERE.


Dude... My PC is the beefiest motherfucker out there, it's a pretty sexy computer, plus a 55' monitor. I was thinking about getting battlefield 4, but I still need to wait and see if it has improved.


----------



## Stoner Saiyan (Jul 6, 2013)

WoW used to be the best MMORPG out there I'll give it that. I enjoyed all the expansions up to cataclysm, but of course I got quite bored with it after a while. The quests are so repetitive, dungeons, battlegrounds, all of that just ends up getting old when the gameplay doesn't improve along with. Then the Pandaria expansion came out, WoW sort of made a fool out of itself, hoards of people got bored with it and now they're population is bleeding. It's not just them either, lots of MMORPG's are slowing down.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 6, 2013)

Stoner Saiyan said:


> WoW used to be the best MMORPG out there I'll give it that. I enjoyed all the expansions up to cataclysm, but of course I got quite bored with it after a while. The quests are so repetitive, dungeons, battlegrounds, all of that just ends up getting old when the gameplay doesn't improve along with. Then the Pandaria expansion came out, WoW sort of made a fool out of itself, hoards of people got bored with it and now they're population is bleeding. It's not just them either, lots of MMORPG's are slowing down.


I left after they re-did the talent tree, and made dungeons "too easy".. Miss the 40man lvl60 raids..


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2013)

M1dAmber said:


> That is debabable. I think Riot keeps it pretty fresh.
> 
> They just released an ARAM map, they release new champs every few weeks, and it is competitive, so it never feels repetitive. IMO
> Shit, I am in over 10,000 hrs. I mean with 112 champs, and LARGE player base (different team dynamics), and consistently changing maps, characters, and graphics...I don't get bored too often.


play it for 3 years straight than youll be saying its repetitive just like you would wow, the thing is every video game is repetitive if you play it enough lol


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> play it for 3 years straight than youll be saying its repetitive just like you would wow, the thing is every video game is repetitive if you play it enough lol


I have played it since beta, "The game was in a closed beta from April 10, 2009"

It may be a LITTTTTTTLE bit repetitive, but I think League of Legends has the biggest current player base because of how fresh it's game makers keep it.

I don't get bored often.

Do you play?


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2013)

M1dAmber said:


> I have played it since beta, "The game was in a closed beta from April 10, 2009"


aiight obviously youre too in love with the game to get my point. lol


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 8, 2013)

Edit, Dota 2 has the biggest right now. Still super fun.


I guess my point is this: Repetitive or not, if a game dev. knows what it is doing, it will always be fun because they will know when and how to update/patch it.


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2013)

I do play, but what I mean is doesn't matter what game theyre all fucking repetitive if you play them enough , doesn't matter what game, you may come back to it, but its always going to get repetitive at one point or another, than they come out with new content you play that till your eyes bleed and than you say "well this is the same shit as last time" happens in any game, whether it be mmo, or campaign or an fps


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> I do play, but what I mean is doesn't matter what game theyre all fucking repetitive if you play them enough , doesn't matter what game, you may come back to it, but its always going to get repetitive at one point or another, than they come out with new content you play that till your eyes bleed and than you say "well this is the same shit as last time" happens in any game, whether it be mmo, or campaign or an fps


_*True.*_

I try to rotate between fps, rpg, action, and side-scrollers.

Steam is a godsend. LOL, such cheap games...


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2013)

M1dAmber said:


> _*True.*_
> 
> I try to rotate between fps, rpg, action, and side-scrollers.
> 
> Steam is a godsend. LOL, such cheap games...


dear god the Christmas sales are the worst for me, its like a shopaholic with a 90% shoe sale for me.......LOL I should've been born aboy or something I play and spend too much money on games


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> dear god the Christmas sales are the worst for me, its like a shopaholic with a 90% shoe sale for me.......LOL I should've been born aboy or something I play and spend too much money on games


LOL, that is awesome! For me it's always the "daily" sales...every time I see anything over 30% off I go crazy. XD


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jul 27, 2013)

Guild Wars 2, almost started feeling like most RPGMMO. but the dynamic events are making it alot more enjoyable, they are releasing new content to what they call the "Living Story" a progressive storyline that will take u upto the new expansion while giving insight to the past. tho it lost alot of its fan base at the begining do to the fact it is so open of a gaem u can get lost fast.


----------



## rizzlaking (Jul 30, 2013)

Unreal tournament GOTY with all the mods

ahh takes me back


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 30, 2013)

Good call...

Another gem, *Q3Arena*. Remember how fast paced that game was?...I loved the crap out of that game!

Gibs all day.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jul 30, 2013)

machinarium. best indie PC game im my opinion.


----------



## Draconis (Aug 27, 2013)

Ive been playing wow since vanilla and still play because i love the end game and how its still hard. Plus my guild rules and we help each other out. I got a bug up my but to go finish shadowmourne and a bunch of people come do old content with me to. I understand the Lulz in games though that's when we step away but now theirs a new expansion coming out on Sept 10 and i cant wait for the new raid.


----------



## Holland oats (Aug 30, 2013)

Starcraft 2!!!!!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> I do play, but what I mean is doesn't matter what game theyre all fucking repetitive if you play them enough , doesn't matter what game, you may come back to it, but its always going to get repetitive at one point or another, than they come out with new content you play that till your eyes bleed and than you say "well this is the same shit as last time" happens in any game, whether it be mmo, or campaign or an fps


Quakelive still creates situations I've never experienced before, even if they're only slightly different. I think WoW PvP had that potential to be a bit more dynamic, but it's still going to be less so just by inherent game design choices. I always felt WoW was compromised by having to constantly balanced between pvp and pve. Just constant changing and relearning of mundane things. A game like Quake allows you to continually improve upon your skills and metagame. A game like WoW really doesn't require you to get past point X for PvE content and PvP is heavily compromised by massive problems with balance.

I liked WoW pvp in a lot of ways, hated it too because of the issues above. And ultimately because of how the game is, it's probably near impossible to provide a well balanced PvP experience just by virtue of the number of classes and specs.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 2, 2013)

M1dAmber said:


> Good call...
> 
> Another gem, *Q3Arena*. Remember how fast paced that game was?...I loved the crap out of that game!
> 
> Gibs all day.


Quakelive is a Q3 remake with some basic rule changes. Namely rail only does 80 damage instead of 100 and a few other minor tweaks, the rail thing changes it a lot though.


----------



## M1dAmber (Sep 3, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Quakelive is a Q3 remake with some basic rule changes. Namely rail only does 80 damage instead of 100 and a few other minor tweaks, the rail thing changes it a lot though.


Sounds super fun...and yeah, that is a huge change.
The rail-gun insta-kill was a Hallmark of Quake. Lol.

Either way I am sold on that, I will seek it out and probably play the crap out of it, thanks man!


----------



## Derple (Sep 3, 2013)

Day Z is fun, minecraft also, for classic pc gaming you could go with DotA (not number 2, 2 is shitty) or Age of Mythology.


----------



## Pissinyourtropicana (Sep 3, 2013)

Sins of a solar empire
europa universals all the expansion packs plus tons of mods I have spent years playing. 
Victoria 2 
Any of the total war series 
sstarcraft
warcraft I grew up on original not fucking queer lame wow. Dota ftw
battlefield games were og
So many pirate games 
age of empires were dope
max Payne. Shit was classic
orginal gta good to burn time 
rail road tycoon fucking epic series lol I love trains. This is me - www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY7hoNHhaqQ

fuck I had probably about 200 pc games I accumulated throughout my teenaged years and the moment I went to college my mom gave em to all my little cousins I still have 5 of my original collection.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 9, 2013)

Go onto Steam, and download WARFRAME.
Its coming to the Ps4 next summer, for now its free on steam.
This game... Is fucking ahmazing. Thats my vote.


----------



## Greensome (Sep 10, 2013)

M1dAmber said:


> _P.C.:_* League of Legends*, Chivalry: Medieval Warfare, FarCry 3...


Chivalry is fantastic isn't it!? I seriously could not stop playing that game for the longest time.
Far Cry 3... probably the best PC game I've ever played. I was floored at the ending. 'Nuff said.

Well, it's hard to say, "best", so let's just say I had more fun with that game than any other in recent memory.


----------



## malickk (Sep 19, 2013)

Boggle is one of the best and my favorite travel game and can be enjoyably played alone or with two, three, or four players. It's got a small form factor and requires little space in your suitcase.


----------



## Sensi Sensei (Oct 23, 2013)

If you're looking for stealth then DISHONORED is right down your alley. RPG? SKYRIM and make sure you mod it to really make it fly. I can gladly recommend some mods. There's also BORDERLANDS 2, Any of the PORTAL games, and I highly recommend Antichamber, one awesome puzzler.


----------

